# Anyone know how to fix focus LED on 550D?



## cabbit (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey my focus LED's went blurry then disappeared of my Canon 550D a few months back, i've not had time to deal with it till now and have had it on the centre focus point until know since i know the beep will mean its focused. 

I would like to know if possible how to repair this, i've looked around but the materials are aimed at the 40D and pro cameras.


----------



## BK (Oct 16, 2011)

There is a small piece of engraved plastic above the mirror called a focusing screen. The markings you see in the viewfinder are etched into the focusing screen. If it drops out of alignment then it's possible that the led for the focus point won't appear. On the 550D the screen is held in place mechanically with a brass frame that acts as a spring. 

Look at http://www.focusingscreen.com/work/550den.htm for detailed info.

The problem may of course be something else entirely, but this would be a good first guess. Be very careful with the focus screen - if you look at it funny it will scratch and any fingerprints you leave will be permanent. You can get replacements from Canon Service if something goes wrong (I think they are $10-15 for a package of 6).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2011)

cabbit said:


> Hey my focus LED's went blurry then disappeared of my Canon 550D a few months back, i've not had time to deal with it till now and have had it on the centre focus point until know since i know the beep will mean its focused.
> 
> I would like to know if possible how to repair this, i've looked around but the materials are aimed at the 40D and pro cameras.



Do you have your camera set to single shot or AI Servo? The focus point will not light when its set to AI servo.


----------



## cabbit (Oct 16, 2011)

Its always on single shot, i don't yet know the other modes. I got the 550D so i could break a cheep camera while i try things out so things like this popping up are a great example of things i did not expect to happen but perhaps will happen and need repaired.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 16, 2011)

If BK's right and it's the focussing screen (sounds like it to me), any *nice* camera shop guy can fix it for you in 5 minutes for no charge (assuming there's nothing else wrong).
another option is that the 'diopter' adjustment has been moved to an extreme. The diopter is a little tiny wheel sitting just next to where you put your eye to the viewfinder, check that that's pointing back near the middle.
(still, sounds like the focussing screen to me, or you've dropped it and there's a major problem with the pentamirror)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2011)

cabbit said:


> Its always on single shot, i don't yet know the other modes. I got the 550D so i could break a cheep camera while i try things out so things like this popping up are a great example of things i did not expect to happen but perhaps will happen and need repaired.



If the focus screen is out of place, it can be seen two ways. 

1. remove the lens and look at the top of the inner camera above the mirror. The screen should be in flush position inside its holder.

2. When you autofocus on a object, it will be sharply in focus looking thru the viewfinder and not distorted.

If you can't see a issue with the focus screen, and the camera is under warranty, send it to Canon for repair. Otherwise a local camera shop might be a option, but if its major, they may just send it to Canon and you'll pay more.


----------



## cabbit (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, i am going to find out the cost of repair at a one of the camera shops near by. If it is under Â£100 i won't mind, though if it is over that i would be more inclined to put the cash to my savings i have for a 5D mk2.


----------



## koolman (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a 550d - and had the same problem. As everyone here is saying - its probably the focusing screen. On the 550d (as apposed to the 60d which you could probably do yourself) its a little trickier to exchange screens and install a new one - best to have a service person do this for you.


----------



## FelipeStalvey (Apr 11, 2012)

koolman said:


> I have a 550d - and had the same problem. As everyone here is saying - its probably the focusing screen. On the 550d (as apposed to the 60d which you could probably do yourself) its a little trickier to exchange screens and install a new one - best to have a service person do this for you.


what?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2012)

koolman said:


> I have a 550d - and had the same problem. As everyone here is saying - its probably the focusing screen. On the 550d (as apposed to the 60d which you could probably do yourself) its a little trickier to exchange screens and install a new one - best to have a service person do this for you.


 
Its very easy and quick to replace a focus screen on the 550D. There is a installation guide here.

http://www.katzeyeoptics.com/item--Canon-550D-T2i-Focusing-Screen--prod_550D.html

If the focus screen is out of place, it is really easy to spot.

Led's do fail, the average one lasts almost forever, but some fail after 5 minutes. There are other failure points that could cause a led to fail to light up as well, if the focus screen is in place, send it to a repairman.


----------

